# Paranoid android 3.96 for nexus 7



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone have a build of paranoid android 3.96 for grouper?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Seconded - just wanted to try it out


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I believe it is now available on paranoid android's Google+ page

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki

Strike that, it's not









Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Borgey (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd love to try .96 on my grouper.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

If you guys are still interested it's up on goo now. There's also a mirror on there g+ page

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

